# un nouveau pod touch?



## guyome (9 Juin 2008)

hello...


j'ai guétté toute la journée des news, lu et relu le descriptif de la conf' de steve jobs et jme pose une question...

le nouvel iphone a l'air bien cool mais qu'en est il d'une version ipdo touch?

en attente?

pas pour tout de suite?
la sortie de l'iphone implique une sortie de l'ipod touch?

merci ^


----------



## tacgyr (9 Juin 2008)

Bonsoir,

Vu la baisse de prix de l'iphone, on peut imaginer que le touch va baisser également, afin de rester compétitif ...

Donc j'attends encore un peu  ...


----------



## guyome (9 Juin 2008)

mais pas de nouveau modèle?

(j'attendais cette conf pour l'ipod toucH....esperant du nouveau....)
fait chier d'attendre necore


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2008)

Je pense que lorsque l'iphone 2 sortira, l'ipod touch aura d'emblée le nouveau "os" alors qu'il faudra payer une màj pour ceux qui ont l'ancien modèle.

Apple profitera probablement de l'occasion pour baisser le prix.

Cependant, cette baisse éventuelle peut aussi engendrer des conséquences sur la gamme d'ipod et notamment le nano 8go. Car, ce dernier est actuellement à 199euro, donc l'ipod touch ne pas pas trop descendre à moins de faire concurrence. 

En somme, la marge de manoeuvre est assez faible.

Qui plus est, l'ipod touch à l'avantage de pas être "accroché" à un abo à 49euro qui fait hésiter plus d'une personne dont moi 


Bon vous aurez compris, je suis perplexe. Je souhaitait investir dans un ipod touch 8go d'ici à la fin du mois, mais là, tous mes projets sont chamboulés.


----------



## guyome (10 Juin 2008)

be pareil pour moi....sauf que j'étais chaud pour la version 16go...

par contre une question:

j'ai crut comprendre que pour installer des appli tierce il fallait jailbreaker.

si la version 2.0 est fournie avec...ça sera peut etre plus la peine de jailbreaker (j'ai cru comprendre que la v2.0 comprendrai un  prog d'application tierce?


dans ce cas...jvais peut etre attendre.
sinon...je croit que je vais me lacher maintenant.....


----------



## Gwen (11 Juin 2008)

Tu as bien compris. La version 2 du système permettra d'installer des logiciels achetés sur la boutique iTunes.

Sinon, le Touch ne devrait pas vraiment changer et seule la mise a jour système devrait intervenir sur ce modèle le 11 juin prochain comme pour le iPhone.

Donc, il faudra sûrement faire attention lors de 'achat de ne pas se voir refiler une ancienne version.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2008)

Je suppose que tu voulais dire le 11 juillet 

Sinon, tu penses pas à une baisse du prix du touch...

La mise à jour serai de 9$ si j'ai bien lu sur le net.


----------



## rourou (11 Juin 2008)

salut moi aussi les vacances arivent et je me serais bien laisser tenté pas un itouch en remplacement de mon nano 2g, mais si il sorte une nouvelle version alors je vais peut être patienter encore même si ..... c'est difficile ^^c'est un peu plus qu'une mis a jour non ?


----------



## Gwen (11 Juin 2008)

Oui, 11 Juillet. pardon.


----------



## r e m y (11 Juin 2008)

Plutôt qu'une baisse de prix de l'iPOD Touch, j'aimerais bien un ajout de fonctionnalités (notamment le GPS et pourquoi pas l'appareil photo)

Car comme évoqué plus haut, je ne suis pas tenté par l'iPhone en raison de l'abonnement téléphonique qui va avec...


----------



## guyome (11 Juin 2008)

ben pour le coup je crois que je vais acheter avant.....et peut etre jailbreaker...
si je peux installer des applis et des jeux qui viennent que de l'apple store ça freine un peu (apparement j'ai crut comprendre que je jailbreake permettait plus ou moin d'installer ce quon voulait....non?)


----------



## hybride_ian (12 Juin 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Qui plus est, l'ipod touch à l'avantage de pas être "accroché" à un abo à 49euro qui fait hésiter plus d'une personne dont moi



Mais quand même, l'iPod touch se doit d'être moins cher que l'iPhone... sinon t'as qu'à acheter un iPhone et à ne pas l'activer (enfin je crois que ca marcherais...tu aurais toutes options qui marchent sauf le téléhphone, non?) en tout cas... j'espère qu'ils vont baisser les prix des iPod... alors p-e que le iPod nano 4GB va disparaitre (?)... Peut-être même qu'à la limite ils vont remplacer le ipod classic par le ipod touch (après tout, il se vend moins bien que le nano et le touch, d'après le apple store) mais encore la, jai de la difficulté à envisager une gamme de prix réaliste en se basant sur un iphone à 200$... il faudrait que le shuffle tombe à quoi? 27$ (plutot que 55$) (ce qui équivaudrait à environ 50% du prix actuel...(c-a-dire une rédutcion semblable a celle observée entre le prix d'un iphone et celui d'un iphone 3G)) on aurait donc un nano 4GB à 80$ (si on garde un réduction semblable), un classic 30GB à 130$ et un ipod touch à 160$ ... mais j'y crois pas du tout... ils vont surement éliminer des modèles... sinon je comprend pas trop...

Je suppose quils ont deja un plan pour tout ca... mais quand est-ce quils vont annoncer tout ca... en meme temps que la sortie du iphone 3G...


----------



## Pharmacos (12 Juin 2008)

Apparement en Italie ils vont vendre l'iphone sans forfait à 499 donc à mon avis le prix de l'ipod touch.... il va pas bouger 

Mais comme r e m y j'aimerais bien un petit gps la dessus :love:


----------



## Gwen (12 Juin 2008)

Il n'y a aucune raison que le prix du iPod touch change. Les iPhone ne baissent pas de prix, ils sont juste subventionnés par l'opérateur.

Ce qui veut dire au passage que la version sans forfait était vendue avec une ENORME marge par Orange


----------



## rourou (13 Juin 2008)

Salut enfaite la version 2.0 peut etre télèchargée sur l'apple store pour 10$ donc si je m'achéte un ipod touch maintenant je pourrais installer cette m.a.j a sa sortie ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2008)

Ouais


----------



## nab (15 Juin 2008)

Juste pour vous dire (que l'on me corrige si j'ai tort) : 

Le GPS de l'iPhone est un *A*-GPS pour "Assisted" ce qui veut dire que le GPS a besoin des cellules GSM pour se positionner et donc n'est dispo que sur un* téléphone... *

Donc le GPS sur ipod touch, j'aimerai bien mais à priori ça sera pas pour demain...

Après il pourra toujours utiliser le positionnement par wifi, mais ça reste très peu précis et dans peu d'endroits...


----------



## guyome (16 Juin 2008)

un doute avant de passer a l'acaht de la bete:

si je veux mettre des dossier ou une session protools ou un truc quelcquonque qui n'est pas de l'audio ni de la video...

je peux sur l'ipod touch?

je peux m'en servir comme dd portable pour ramener un truc du boulot ou autre?

je devrais obligatoirement passer par itunes dans ce cas?

l'ipod est reconnu comme disque par n'importe quel ordi? ou bien il faut que itunes soit installé sur un ordi pour pouvoir utiliser le touch avec?

question sans rapport avec le sujet mais je me voyais pas creer un sujet juste pour ça ^^

merci


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2008)

Non. On ne peut pas l'utiliser comme disque dur. Ou alors peut-être en bidouillant mais je ne sais pas comment.


----------



## divoli (16 Juin 2008)

guyome a dit:


> un doute avant de passer a l'acaht de la bete:
> 
> si je veux mettre des dossier ou une session protools ou un truc quelcquonque qui n'est pas de l'audio ni de la video...
> 
> ...



En l'état, non. Mais on le peut en installant certains logiciels comme celui-ci (valable pour iPhone et iPod Touch):
Ecamm Network: PhoneView Add Notes to iPhone and iPod Touch - Backup to iPhone - Download Notes, Access SMS, Contacts, Call History
Et donc en l'installant sur les ordinateurs concernés, ce qui revient finalement cher.

Il faudrait chercher s'il n'existe pas des équivalents gratuits...


----------



## guyome (16 Juin 2008)

damned....et avec un un classic?

(c'est pas toujours pas le sujet...cela dit merci pour vos réponses ^^)


----------



## divoli (16 Juin 2008)

Oui, on peut utiliser un Classic en mode disque dur (soit avoir à passer par un quelconque logiciel)...


----------



## guyome (17 Juin 2008)

erf

voila qui relance mes reflexions sur mon choix...


pffffff pas simple.....

et avec le jailbreak ...ya pas un truc ou une appli qui permettrait de le faire?


----------



## flotow (17 Juin 2008)

nab a dit:


> Le GPS de l'iPhone est un *A*-GPS pour "Assisted" ce qui veut dire que le GPS a besoin des cellules GSM pour se positionner et donc n'est dispo que sur un* téléphone... *
> 
> Donc le GPS sur ipod touch, j'aimerai bien mais à priori ça sera pas pour demain...
> 
> Après il pourra toujours utiliser le positionnement par wifi, mais ça reste très peu précis et dans peu d'endroits...



Bah, pour tout te dire, on a pas d'infos la dessus tant que le produit ne sera pas sorti  GPS ou A-GPS... quelle question  
c'est vrai que la demo faite colle avec GMaps et que c'était montré en ville... mais bon, je pense pas que le GSM (quoique) soit aussi precis pour marquer la difference dans les virages comme sur la demo (ce n'est qu'un avis ca )


----------



## clochelune (17 Juin 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Qui plus est, l'ipod touch à l'avantage de pas être "accroché" à un abo à 49euro qui fait hésiter plus d'une personne dont moi
> 
> 
> Bon vous aurez compris, je suis perplexe. Je souhaitait investir dans un ipod touch 8go d'ici à la fin du mois, mais là, tous mes projets sont chamboulés.




Bonjour

c'est exactement à cause de cet abonnement à 49 euros que je ne prends pas l'iPhone
et je ne veux pas un iPhone détaché de l'offre car je crains d'avoir des soucis! je cherche quelque chose de simple et qui fonctionne

l'ajout du 3G m'aurait vraiment tentée... mais 49 euros, alors que mon abonnement actuel est à 15 euros par mois, ça fait un peu beaucoup pour ma bourse!

du coup, je regarde un peu vers l'iPod touch
mais mon iPod photo à 30 Go fonctionne encore parfaitement...

alors je verrai ça pour l'achat d'un nouvel ordinateur (là MacBook et peut-être irai-je vers un MacBookPro pour le prochain, mais pas avant un an ou deux... tant que mon MacBook fonctionne, je le garde!)


----------



## Gwen (17 Juin 2008)

clochelune a dit:


> l'ajout du 3G m'aurait vraiment tentée... mais 49 euros, alors que mon abonnement actuel est à 15 euros par mois, ça fait un peu beaucoup pour ma bourse!



Pareille, je suis chez Bouygue et mon abonnement de 15 me suffit, j'y ai juste rajouté l'option WEB a 10 et j'ai un forfait moitié moins chez que le plus petit forfait du iPhone chez Orange.


----------



## guiguilap (17 Juin 2008)

Je pense un changement à la rentrée, parce que l'offre de cette année c'est en cadeau un iPod Touch pour un ordinateur acheté...


----------



## flotow (17 Juin 2008)

guiguilap a dit:


> Je pense un changement à la rentrée, parce que l'offre de cette année c'est en cadeau un iPod Touch pour un ordinateur acheté...


je vois pas ce qu'ils peuvent mettre dans le touch... tu peux pas faire que le touch soit mieux que l'iPhone, donc...


----------



## guiguilap (17 Juin 2008)

Changement de design ?


----------



## flotow (17 Juin 2008)

alors que l'iPhone a pris de l'epaisseur? ca fait deja assez planche a pain le Touch :rateau:


----------



## guiguilap (17 Juin 2008)

Rho, ben je donne ma langue au matou  !


----------

